# 150 Gallon Fishless Cycle



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

Anyone have any experience with fishless cycling a 150 gallon tank? I am trying to determine how long this process should take.

Thank you in advance for any/all feedback.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Do you have anything from another tank like filter material or decorations? Without any bacteria you are looking at a month or more. I had gravel from an existing tank and it took my 55 4 weeks to cycle. With the fishless cycle though you can bio load your tank as soon as its cycled.


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

Nope... Everything in this tank is new - Filters, substrate, decorations, etc.

I have been trying the 'Alternative Recipe' in Dr. Chris Cow's second write-up on fishless cycling "Fishless Cycling Revisited" in a 150 US gallon aquarium for approximately two weeks without much success. I have maintained the Ammonia level at 2.5 - 5 PPM for two weeks using generic branded, store bought Ammonia and have yet to observe an increase in the Nitrite level.

What I would like to know is if this is normal for a tank of this size? If so, what kind of time line should I expect for this process to complete on a 150 US gallon aquarium?

I have some concerns about falling into the 'Too Much Ammonia' pitfall as I am adding approximately ½ cup of Ammonia almost daily to maintain the 2.5 - 5 PPM Ammonia level.

In the interest of providing you with adequate information on my setup, here is a list of the filtration equipment I am using:
- 2 x Eheim 2128 Professional II Canister Filter
- 1 x Eheim 2229 Professional Wet/Dry Canister Filter

Also, here are a few of the suggested recommendation I have incorporated into my fishless cycling initiative:
- Raised water temperature to 80 F
- Added substrate (200 LBS of fine grain aquarium gravel) and decorations (55 LBS of local fish store bought driftwood)

Any suggestions/guidance/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## schin101 (Jul 27, 2003)

Why not just put feeders in?


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

schin101 said:


> Why not just put feeders in?


 For all of the reasons commonly recognized as 'benefits' of the fishless cycling method:

Not subjecting any fish to the nitrification process...
No risk of introducing parasite(s) and/or disease(s) into the tank...
Building up an appropriately sized bacteria colony...

And most importantly, the fishless cycling method is 'supposed' to be faster!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hmmm when it comes down to this stuff sometimes i think people go way to far, i mean don't get me wrong making sure the water is Good quality is fine... but i have just tested my water after not checking whater levels for over a year and my tank was fine... i think if ya get a good cycle and keep the tank/filter stuff clean its all good... i could be wrong but whatever


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Hmmm when it comes down to this stuff sometimes i think people go way to far, i mean don't get me wrong making sure the water is Good quality is fine... but i have just tested my water after not checking whater levels for over a year and my tank was fine... i think if ya get a good cycle and keep the tank/filter stuff clean its all good... i could be wrong but whatever


 I see what you are saying, but all I am trying to find out is what kind of time frame to expect for a 150 gallon tank to cycle...


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

damn just read the article, im in debate as to go with the fish or not, and in answer to your question, if what is said in the article is true then then no longer than 10days-4weeks, the size of your tank is not of importance IMO, because you are adding enough ammonia for the proportion of your tank, there is no shortage of bacteria its just getting them established, bacteria can multiply over night in some cases (bacterial bloom). just be patient, also from past experience, add an airstone a large one prefrably, also make sure the filter outlets are causing as much water aggitation as possible on the surface.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I have had tremendous success using filters from off of established tanks, and with bio-spira ever since it's introduction...and I add the fish, no losses yet in those circumstances. Albeit I am adding healthy fish to those new tanks.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

I am currently on my second stage of cycling my 150. I started with 2 dozen red fin tetras, media and gravel from established tanks and approximately 50gallons of tank cycled water from my other tanks. I waited for my nitrites to rise and then Friday added another 2 dozen small danios. Once the benficial bacteria catches up I will introduce my 4 small Pygos's. I am fairly comfident that it will be next weekend, and that's when I plan to test the water next.







This process I described above is how I have cycled all of my tanks and am stil skeptic to the fishless cycle though I have heard people swear by it on this forum. Although it is widely talked about on this forum, I know no one that has actually done it in my area.







Good luck with your 150. Might I suggest adding some gravel, filter media and cycled tank water from established tanks? I think that with you adding the ammonia, adding some beneficial bacteria may spark your cycle and speed up the process. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

NERVOUS said:


> Scooby said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm when it comes down to this stuff sometimes i think people go way to far, i mean don't get me wrong making sure the water is Good quality is fine... but i have just tested my water after not checking whater levels for over a year and my tank was fine... i think if ya get a good cycle and keep the tank/filter stuff clean its all good... i could be wrong but whatever
> ...


 With no added bacteria you will be over a month before its cycled. It does take 2-3 weeks before nitrite will show up and then another 2-3 weeks before Nitrate and the end of the cycle.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

MStiers said:


> I am currently on my second stage of cycling my 150. I started with 2 dozen red fin tetras, media and gravel from established tanks and approximately 50gallons of tank cycled water from my other tanks. I waited for my nitrites to rise and then Friday added another 2 dozen small danios. Once the benficial bacteria catches up I will introduce my 4 small Pygos's. I am fairly comfident that it will be next weekend, and that's when I plan to test the water next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 adding a second batch of feeders will enduce a mini cycle am i correct, i have 30 1.5" golds, with 3oz bio spira added, i was gonna wait for the cycle to complete then add the ps and more bio spira


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

:nod: Correct.


----------

